# Red Eyed Crocodile Skink Care?



## parker524 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have been looking at a Crocodile Skink at my local pet shop.
After reading all 3 of the care sheets on the internet, I am completely confused:blowup:.

If anyone could help me with answering these questions it would be greatly appreciated.

What size tank should I use for an individual or a pair?
What temp should I keep them at?
Is a light needed?
Can I use just a heat pad?


Thanks
-Parker Davis


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

parker524 said:


> I have been looking at a Crocodile Skink at my local pet shop.
> After reading all 3 of the care sheets on the internet, I am completely confused:blowup:.
> 
> If anyone could help me with answering these questions it would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


I used a 36x18x18 exo terra for my pair, UVB tube 10.0 and then a basking bulb set to around 32 at the hot spot.
A lot of ground cover, small bushes etc then branches and vines to reach basking spots.

If you want to know anything else ask away : victory:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

By far the best information on these guys > Deans Crocodile Skinks..Main page <

These guys are quite active when left to their own devices, so the bigger the better.

I keep a muddy-eyed at around 90F in the hot end but I think red-eyed like it a bit cooler, so around 85F+ for them. Remember that they need a cool end, so your tank has to be big enough to provide this.

As they are diurnal/crepuscular and are heliotherms so the best method of heating is a light/ceramic. I have a heat mat to stop night temperatures getting too low but the main heat source is a statted light. Heat mats won't be able to get the ambient temperatures up high enough if attached to the wall, and are unlikely to if you're using substrate.

A UVB light is needed. They originate from islands that are exposed to very high UV index so providing them a UVB light is key in my opinion. I prefer using a higher % that goes around 1/2 the size of the tank, but remember to provide them plenty of cover so they can hide from this when they require.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Also remember that they like to soak, not swim. A lot of people get caught into thinking they need deep, large water dishes but they do best with a shallow dish. I found mine actually preferred a buried cricket tub filled with moss and a top entrance as their humid microclimate instead of soaking.


----------



## parker524 (Dec 24, 2012)

Could you please post a picture or two of your cage?


----------



## parker524 (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, didn't realise you replied to this! Can't do it atm as at uni and mid-way through setting up the new tank. Can post old pics of the small quarantine tank when I'm home though


----------



## parker524 (Dec 24, 2012)

please do i would love to see some other designs


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Hello Parker, I have owned 2 of these lizards and currently own now 1 who is in excellent health. To me these lizards are "The Patient Needed" variety because they are so shy. This is a photo of the temporary set up for my two, when I get a chance tomorrow I will take a photo of my 1's cage set up for you.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Also remember that they like to soak, not swim. A lot of people get caught into thinking they need deep, large water dishes but they do best with a shallow dish. I found mine actually preferred a buried cricket tub filled with moss and a top entrance as their humid microclimate instead of soaking.


Listen to this advice keenly! I, along with a few others, have used deep dishes and it's caused for a number of our precious lizards to accidentally drown. One person lost 5 Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks because they drowned due to a deep water source.


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

one thing that seems to have not been pointed out on here is their need for a high ambient humidity, which is not the same as having permanently sopping wet substrate ! 
i have mine in a 30" aquatlantis ( similar to an exo-terra) , ceramic at one end with the probe half way along set to 28, fogger set to 80%, water bowl with cork bark in to provide easy access in and out and to provide a wet hidey hole, live substrate of sphagnum/peat, cork bark tubes scattered all over, arcadiaT5 D3 tubes on a 12/12 timer ...........
that little lot works just fine for me. be warned , if you expect to be able to watch and/or handle these guys, forget it, they're about the most secretive of lizards you'll ever own and will just get stressed if they have to be out in the open all the time so basically in an ideal set-up you'll never see them ! 

and, yes, Deans Crocodile Skink website is just about the most reliable source out there ....


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Not the best pictures but you can see the majority of the tank in them (apologies for the scabby water!)


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)




----------



## parker524 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank You everyone for all of the replies
I have purchased my skink
Name Emily (after Emily Dickinson)
I will take a picture of her setup
and let everyone see it


----------



## parker524 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Here She Is*




















































































Hope Everyone likes her.


----------

